# Mono backing with braid



## WMUAlum10 (Jun 13, 2010)

Just wondering who out there uses mono backing when spooling up braid? I personally never have and also have never seen the need. Some say braid slips? Again, never had these issues. Just curious who runs straight braid and who uses backing



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I always use a mono backing.

It takes a couple of minutes to do and will not slip.

I've had it slip and it's not something that is fun to fix.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I run straight braid with a wrap of electrical tape on the inside of the arbor before spooling. No issues with slip


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Both ways work mentioned above. Worth doing one or the other. I personally use a cheap mono backing on fluorocarbon as well. Why spool 120 yards when you're only going to be fishing 75 yards or so.


----------



## WMUAlum10 (Jun 13, 2010)

I always transfer the line, after a season of use, to another reel to use the following season. Therefore the "backing" is on the business end, and virtually brand new line.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Always use an arbor knot and have never had a slip, knock on wood!!!


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Mono backing is always a good idea, as stated above it does prevent slippage, but Shady Oaks made a good point why waist all that braid when you are only going to use a small portion of it? I worked at Gander Mtn. Several years ago and we would always put mono backer on unless otherwise asked by the customer. Besides unless you are buying the big spool of braid the all line will not fill your spool properly anyway because the diameter of the braid is so much smaller.


----------



## herschle1 (May 12, 2011)

Hey WMU,


I've never had my braid slip on my baitcasting reels. I do what a previous poster suggested and run straight braid, then the next season spool that same braid on another baitcaster--the "used" end is now attached directly to the spool and the good stuff hidden beneath the first 70 yards of line is on top.

I have had braid slip on my spinning reels, though. This is the only case where I use the mono, unless I'm trying to save money.

The worst slippage I've ever had was with "superlines," like Fireline. That stuff has some kind of teflon coating on it that makes it super slick.


----------



## freakfan (May 17, 2012)

I always use a backing,


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I dont need twenty dollars worth of line on every reel. 4 spinning reels that adds up quick. I buy a 125yrd spool of fireline and cut it in half. There is enough mono on the spool to have a half spool of fireline and it fills it up. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I always use mono backing, I jig so much the color wears off the fireline but with a full spool I can peel some off and have high vis again and not be to low on line.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

I just spooled up a new real today with ~40 yards of 8lb Trilene Xl and then topped it off with 6lb Fireline. Always use a backer.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Mvillecowboy said:


> Mono backing is always a good idea, as stated above it does prevent slippage, but Shady Oaks made a good point why waist all that braid when you are only going to use a small portion of it? I worked at Gander Mtn. Several years ago and we would always put mono backer on unless otherwise asked by the customer. Besides unless you are buying the big spool of braid the all line will not fill your spool properly anyway because the diameter of the braid is so much smaller.


Ditto, I worked at Gander in GR for four years. Musta spooled thousands of reels. I would recommend the backer with a uni to uni knot, if the customer did not want a backer, i would use the electrical tape method. Both work well, I never had one complaint about either method. Plus using backer saves a lot when we were charging 10 cents a yard.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

20' of mono...


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

I always use mono backing, but it also depends on the reel and purpose but I usually use enough mono so that the whole spool is covered. On my salmon pier casting reel I load on approx. 200 yards of 15lb Power Pro. Before the next season I reverse the line so the end that was once tied to the backing is now where I tie my lure. That way the section of braid that has become frayed or lost its color is now tied to the backing. I can't remember where I got this tip but it really extends the life of your braid...

With my Pflueger Arbor, the spool is made for braid with rubber inserts that prevent line slippage. No backing needed. I think more companies should follow this example.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I always use mono backing. I can't tell you how many reels I have to strip the line off while I was working at Cabala's where people said there reel was busted only to find out like I thought they never put backing on their reel.It can be a real mess to get fixed sometimes.

In my 7 years at the store I think I did over 1 million yards of lines. I remember one saturday I did 100 trolling reels for a group of guys from the westside of the state.They wanted Leadcore, Copper, Mono and Braid. Man was that a long day. I never left the line winding machine.:lol: When you do that many reels you see all the bad stuff that can happen when things are not done right.


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

First time I ever used braid (Spider Wire) many years ago, I just tied it to the spool of my baitcaster and wound it on. After numerous casts and many largemouth, the line began to slip. Had to thumb the spool, raise the rod and reel down. Finally read the instructions (duh!) that said to put some mono backing on first. After that experience it has become an area of economics. All my trolling lc reels have about 100 yds of mono backing followed by 20# Power Pro with 8' of fluorocarbon tied to the end (all Uni-Knots). Don't know if the fluoro helps or not but it doesn't hurt.


----------

